# need air bags for my jk



## tincup64 (Nov 24, 2008)

just installed boss plow on my new 09 jk. it dives just a little too much for me. wanted to do an air bladder, but it looks like air lift or ride-rite doesnt make one for my fronts. anyone have some insight or alternatives. i know i can go timbren but didnt think they would be as effective. am i wrong?

thx - tin


----------



## d70stang (Feb 13, 2008)

I went with 1.75" spacers on the front coil springs on my 08 JK with a Snoway 22. Seemed to work well. Leveled it out even w/o the plow as these Jeeps from the factory seem to have quite a forward rake.


----------



## Dumontra (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi tincup64! I just got a snoway 22 series put on my 09 jk as well. The dealer told me if you want to keep your warranty with us you will have to install air shock! I thought about it, NO air shock = No life time power train warranty OR Air shock = Life time warranty! Well there was not much thinking in this one, so I had them install the shocks. This is the part number on the billing - Monroe Max- Air Shocks MA825 (They are rear Cadillac Catera 2001). It appears that they are direct fit.... I hope this helps...


----------



## tincup64 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dumontra;825784 said:


> Hi tincup64! I just got a snoway 22 series put on my 09 jk as well. The dealer told me if you want to keep your warranty with us you will have to install air shock! I thought about it, NO air shock = No life time power train warranty OR Air shock = Life time warranty! Well there was not much thinking in this one, so I had them install the shocks. This is the part number on the billing - Monroe Max- Air Shocks MA825 (They are rear Cadillac Catera 2001). It appears that they are direct fit.... I hope this helps...


it does, thank you both!


----------



## d70stang (Feb 13, 2008)

Does it change the handling at all? Have you had them installed? Let me know how it goes. I imagine over the years, my factory coils will start to get soft (even with the spacers) and I would be interested to see what else will work.


----------



## Dumontra (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello! The front end is a little more stiffer than the factory shocks. So bumps are a little harder. When turning, it does not shift downward in the turn like the factory set... Not sure as far as the plowing differents because... no snow as of yet, and I never plowed with the factory set up so... not much help with the compairing the two set ups... :waving:


----------

